# Clé usb reconnu sur mac et non sur pc



## ToCo (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour !

Voila j'ai un petit problème avec une clé usb de 4Go compatible mac/pc, je l'ai formaté en FAT 32 pour qu'elle soit compatible aussi bien sur pc que mac, sur mac tout va bien elle est reconnue et je vois mes fichiers, en revanche sur pc il me demande de la formater et de ce faite je ne vois pas mes fichiers que j'avais collé de mon mac à ma clé usb.

Chose encore plus troublante, j'ai une autre clé usb 4Go en FAT 32 que j'ai déjà formater "X" fois en FAT 32 et celle ci est reconnu par ce meme PC, je vois mes fichiers dedans et il ne me demande pas de formater ma clé !

Avez vous une idée ou une astuce pour que je puisse voir mes fichiers qui sont sur ma clé usb en FAT 32 et qui n'es pas reconnu à l'heure d'aujourd'hui sur PC ?

Je vous remercies.


----------



## eNeos (4 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais plus si ça se fait sur les clés USB, mais tu ne l'aurais pas formatée avec une table des partions GUID au lieu de MBR ?


----------



## ToCo (4 Octobre 2010)

"tu ne l'aurais pas formatée avec une table des partions GUID au lieu de MBR ?"

Alors là c'est une sacré bonne question ! Déjà je ne sais pas ce que c'est que GUID et MBR, et je ne sais pas non plus comment on configure cela dans l'utilitaire de disques sous OSX ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

personne pour m'aider


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2010)

utilitaire de disque > partitionner > option > MBR
formatage en "ms-dos" pour compatibilité pc-mac
on ne peut faire plus simple


----------



## ToCo (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci Arlequin, désolé je suis pas devant un mac là du cou je pouvais pas voir comment on faisais et puis ca fait pas longtemps je suis sur mac du cou je connais pas toutes les astuces sur mac ! 

En tout cas merci beaucoup !

je vous tiens au courant si ca marche !


----------



## ToCo (4 Octobre 2010)

J'ai tester et cela marche parfaitement ! je connaissais  pas cette astuce, je le saurai dorénavant.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------

